# The heart



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

God looks into the heart, the arae of the invisible. But man sees the evidence of salvation by the works a believer does. Faith is the substance of things hoped for the evidence of things not seen. Do you want to please God? Exercise faith. Man has to see evidence but God looks into your heart to know your true heart. Works is the evidence of your salvation, but salvation is given by grace by believing that Jesus Christ died for your sins and on the third day arose from the dead plus nothing.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Cannot remember exact scripture/verse. But it goes something like this- For with the heart man believeth unto rightousness and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Amen!


----------

